# Những cách triệt lông nách ngay tại nhà, "rừng" có rậm đến đâu cũng sạch bách



## nusy (17/8/18)

*Sử dụng những nguyên liệu trong thiên nhiên không thể giúp bạn tẩy sạch lông nách mà vùng da dưới cánh tay cũng mịn màng.*

Vấn đề vi-ô-lông luôn làm chị em đau đầu khi tìm mọi cách triệt tận gốc. Vùng lông nách rậm rạp khiến hội chị em vô cùng khó chịu, tự ti, không được thỏa thích diện những bộ cánh sát nách.

Hãy áp dụng ngay những mẹo triệt lông nách vĩnh viễn tại nhà dưới đây để lấy lại làn da dưới cánh tay sáng mịn.




​Vùng da dưới cánh tay chịu tác động của việc nhổ, cạo, lâu dần sẽ bị thâm, sần sùi, lỗ chân lông lộ lên, cứng, thâm, thậm chí nổi mụn. Do đó, tẩy lông nách bằng hỗn hợp bột nghệ và sữa tươi là giải pháp cần thiết nhất giúp bạn tẩy sạch lông nách và dưỡng da vùng nách trắng mịn, trơn phẳng.

Bạn chỉ cần trộn 3 thìa bột nghệ với lượng sữa tươi vừa đủ để tạo thành hỗn hợp sền sệt. Thoa đều chúng lên hai vùng da dưới cánh tay, chú ý thoa ngược với chiều mộc của lông. Để nguyên trong 20 phút hoặc đến khi khô thì dùng khăn lau nhẹ nhàng theo hướng từ trên xuống. Cuối cùng, rửa sạch bằng nước ấm.








​Trong đu đủ có chứa một chất enzyme có tác dụng ức chế quá trình phát triển của nang lông, đồng thời làm mềm sợi lông, đặc biệt khi kết hợp cùng bột nghệ, chúng sẽ khiến sợi lông rụng đi nhiều (khoảng 50 – 70%).

Để thực hiện ta cần làm theo các bước sau: Đu đủ sau khi xay nhuyễn được khoảng 3 thìa thì trộn đều cùng 1 thìa bột cám gạo để tạo thành một hỗn hợp đặc sệt. Thoa đều hỗn hợp vừa tạo lên vùng nách, đồng thời massage nhẹ nhàng. Sau khoảng 20 phút thì rửa sạch lại bằng nước ấm.




​Hỗn hợp này có chất kết dính tự nhiên giúp tẩy sạch lông nách chỉ trong vòng 15 phút và giảm thiểu mật độ mọc lại tới mức tối đa. Bên cạnh việc làm sạch lông nó còn có tác dụng làm săn vùng da nách đồng thời dưỡng da vùng này ngày càng trắng mịn.

Hãy chuẩn bị lòng trắng của 1 quả trứng gà, 1 quả bơ chín. Các bước thực hiện cách tẩy lông nách tại nhà này rất đơn giản: Đầu tiên bạn lọc lấy ruột bơ xay nhuyễn, sau đó trộn đều với lòng trắng trứng gà. Bạn cần làm sạch vùng nách, thấm khô bằng khăn bông mềm rồi thoa hỗn hợp vừa trộn lên, để khô tự nhiên trong khoảng 15 - 20 phút. Cuối cùng dùng 1 chiếc khăn nhúng nước ấm để lau sạch, khi lớp hỗn hợp mềm và bong ra, các sợi lông sẽ theo đó mà rụng đi. Bạn nên thực hiện triệt lông 2 - 3 lần/tuần để có kết quả tốt nhất.




​Hỗn hợp 3 nguyên liệu này có tác dụng tẩy tế bào chết và làm yếu nang lông vùng da dưới cánh tay, giúp tẩy sạch lông nách nhanh chóng và dưỡng da vùng nách trắng mịn, xoá mờ các vết thâm.

Thực hiện như sau: Trộn 1 thìa đường, 1 thìa mật ong với nước cốt nửa quả chanh tạo thành một hỗn hợp đắp lên vùng da nách ít nhất 15 phút sau đó rửa sạch với nước ấm, lau sạch bằng khăn mềm.

*Lưu ý khi dùng cách triệt lông nách bằng nguyên liệu tự nhiên*

- Tránh bôi hỗn hợp lên các vùng da có vết thương hở hoặc các vết thương đang trong quá trình liền da. Bởi các tinh chất sẽ tẩy đi lớp biểu bì trên da làm cho da mỏng và bắt nắng một cách dễ dàng hơn.

- Nên sử dụng cách triệt lông nách bằng hỗn hợp tự nhiên liên tục từ 2 đến 3 lần trong một tuần để có được công dụng triệt lông tốt nhất.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

